# Get Your Face On: Napoleon Perdis Makeup Reality Show



## MAC_Whore (Jan 13, 2009)

Did anyone watch this?


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 13, 2009)

I wonder about the Perdis line, and how long it will last.  It's now at Target, as "NP".  Prices are still quite up there.  Not sure if the Target line is any different from his original line.  I wonder if Sephora killed the line at their stores, because of the Target deal?

Anyway, this show sounds like a bit of a hoot.  Had no idea about it, too bad I missed it!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I wonder about the Perdis line, and how long it will last.  It's now at Target, as "NP".  Prices are still quite up there.  Not sure if the Target line is any different from his original line.  I wonder if Sephora killed the line at their stores, because of the Target deal?....._

 
Hmm...maybe?  Good point.  One thing about the Napoleon Perdis line (in the US market) is that I don't really think of the line and associate it with something.  It's just kind of there.  Like with MAC, you think of edgy, trendy.  Bobbi Brown, you think basic beautiful, mature beauty.  With Napoleon, it's ????  I also think that his pricing has a part to play in it.  The line is just kind of basic and more expensive than a lot of his more dynamic competitors.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 13, 2009)

Is it like Blush?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Is it like Blush?_

 
Yep, it was a competition with 2 challenges per episode like Blush.  The winner would become Napoleon's protege.


----------



## lara (Jan 13, 2009)

I feel duty bound the point out that this man does not represent make-up in Australia.

Just... yeah. This man does not represent me.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_I feel duty bound the point out that this man does not represent make-up in Australia.

Just... yeah. This man does not represent me._

 
Wha?  I am glad you pointed that out.  I figured since you were into makeup and and Aussie, you probably had the same orange tan, wore bedazzled suit jackets and super-tight, junk-baring jeans.


----------



## lara (Jan 13, 2009)

YOU FOUND OUT OH SHI...

I mean, uh, no. Nothing like that at all.

Um.


----------



## jennyfee (Jan 13, 2009)

I actually watched like... 2 episodes... but they aired at 7 in the morning because Perdis said he loved the idea of having people watch his show in the morning and being happy for the rest of the day (wth??) lol but anyways I'm long gone from my house at 7 in the morning so I was only able to watch 2 episodes... 

This show was actually really good though!!! I really wish I could see the episodes, I have tried every website I know (Surf the channel, greatstufftv, dailymotion, hulu) yet I can't find it, and also TLC doesn't sell it on their discovery store...

So if anyone finds a way to see those episodes, PM me or write in this thread!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennyfee* 

 
_.....I really wish I could see the episodes, I have tried every website I know (Surf the channel, greatstufftv, dailymotion, hulu) yet I can't find it, and also TLC doesn't sell it on their discovery store...

So if anyone finds a way to see those episodes, PM me or write in this thread!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's why I thought I might be watching reruns, as I couldn't find the show anywhere.  Hmmm???


----------



## Willa (Jan 15, 2009)

At the counter where I go for my MUFE downtown Mtl, they had a sale before christmas for NP products, everything was 50% off...

Maybe they are d/c it?
I hear somewhere that they use La Femme products an relabel them...


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 23, 2009)

i wish i knew of this show i would have watched it.. i really liked blush


----------



## sdtjefferson (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, from what I was able to find out, TLC ran the show M-F at 7am for two weeks straight, new episode each morning.  So if you weren't a morning person or had a reason to get up that early everday, you would have missed it.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sdtjefferson* 

 
_Well, from what I was able to find out, TLC ran the show M-F at 7am for two weeks straight, new episode each morning. So if you weren't a morning person or had a reason to get up that early everday, you would have missed it._

 
i'm up that time before work, i guess i just didnt have TLC on


----------

